# I am ready to jump into the hobby, and want 1 piece of advice from each of you.



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2009)

I am new to the hobby. Actually, I have only decided to be new to the hobby. I played with HO trains when I was a kid, but I am about to start in earnest. I have a very nice, large room in the loft of my garage to do whatever layout I may want.

I do not expect to be too heavy into diorama, but rather concentrate on layout, and operations. 

What peice of advice can each of you offer that you consider to be the most important thing to do or remember as I enter the hobby?

I think I have decided on the following points:

HO Scale
DCC 

My plan is to simply acquire equipment for a while, as I can on the cheap. Used, auctions, garage sales, craigslist, etc. 

I don't think I care that much about lighting or sound in the DCC arena, but I am pretty vague on how all the interfaces work.

I work as a mechanical engineer as a vocation, and have a solid grasp of electric. The computer and electronic stuff I am not a solid on. 

Recommend equipment, track, models, loco's something you learned the hard way. Whatever. I am a dry sponge.

Fire away.

Thanks in advance!

Jabba


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Start simple, and plan for growth. Get one track running asap. That way you can watch the trains go by as you work on the rest.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to MTF Jabba!
You are in a unique position. You have room and have an idea. The best thing now is look for a layout / collection and buy the lot. This happens on Craiglists, but to be smart about it you have to know about it's value. There will always be second hand small stuff, I am talking 3 figures. Find something in HO and DCC. They are not common but they happen. One yardsale had such a setup 27 by 16 The guy worked on it for 20 years. It sold for 1200.It wasn't complete but by far the largest I have seen with plenty of potential.So put the word out maybe talk to realators. They may know of one an owner wants to sell before the house does.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome to MTF, Jabba. Also find a hobby shop you can trust. Look for one tht is interested in the hobby and willing to take time with you and develop a "hobbyist" relationship with you.

Have fun.

Bob


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

If you have kids, then by all means, make them part of it. That way, all can enjoy, and you have someone with the passion you do, to carry it on.

I would say, IMHO, that by buying quality components like (Athern, Atlas, Rivarossi, Bachman) etc, you will have more fun in the end. Cheaper items tend to cost less, but add to the headache later.
Kevin


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Listen to the people here they have helped me tons! They really know what they are talking about and are very nice.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Visit MTF as much as you can 

Welcome to the site and I see you are off to a great start! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2009)

Download track layout software. I used Atlas freeware version which was easy (and free) but I know there are others as well.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Wait one week before you buy anything.:thumbsup:


----------

